# MIDI Keyboard Controllers with the best feel? (61 key synth action)



## SomeGuy (Jul 18, 2015)

I have an old Novation Remote 61 and loved the feel / playability of the keyboard, but unfortunately it got damaged and I need a new one. It would be real easy to just buy another one, but I wanted to see if there are any other keyboards out there with comparable feels / features that are worth a look. Here is my list so far: 

Nektar Panorama P6: Like the promise of DAW integration without a wrapper (Automap never worked on my system) and the motorized fader is a plus, but heard the keybed was bad and very uneven playability between white and black keys? 

Native Instruments Komplete Kontrol S61: Seems WAAAY overpriced for what it is, but perhaps I’m missing something? 

Behringer Motor61 61-key USB/MIDI Controller: Seems cool again with the motorized faders, but I’m always weary about Behringer stuff. 

Nektar Impact iX61: Sounds like a good sub $200 option, but worried about the quality of the keybed in any keyboard at that price?

Akai MPK61: I believe these are now discontinued but can still be found discounted. 

I dont really need a keyboard with a bunch of knobs and faders as I have a dedicated unit for that - I'm really mainly interested in key feel. Of course if I can get by without breaking the bank that is always welcomed.  

Any user feedback or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

edit: decided to make this a poll. If you choose "Hardware synth" or "other" please leave the name of your choice in the comments. If I get enough votes for the same "other" I'll try to add it to the poll if I can? (you may need to re-vote for it)


----------



## 5Lives (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm really enjoying the Native Instruments Kontrol S61. I've owned multiple other controllers before including the Novation SL61 MK2 and the Kontrol S61 has a great feel.


----------



## tack (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm particularly interested in this thread as I have an Axiom 61 whose action I'm not especially happy with. What I'd really like is a fully weighted 61 key controller but those are essentially nonexistent from what I can tell.



SomeGuy said:


> Behringer Motor61 61-key USB/MIDI Controller: Seems cool again with the motorized faders, but I’m always weary about Behringer stuff.


I've been looking forward to this one myself, but they're a year late at this point, so as far as I can tell this product is vaporware.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 18, 2015)

Very happy with the Nektar P6.


----------



## tack (Jul 18, 2015)

5Lives said:


> I'm really enjoying the Native Instruments Kontrol S61.


Do you think it would make a good controller for someone who doesn't use Komplete?


----------



## proxima (Jul 18, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Akai MPK61: I believe these are now discontinued but can still be found discounted.


Have you looked at its replacement, the MPK261? I have the 49-key version and I really like it. I did, however, end up custom mapping its controls to my liking rather than taking their Logic setup file. It's pretty easy to work with though. I like the keybed as it's a nice alternative to my stage piano. It should be easier to find in stores to see if you like how it feels. The 61 key version is a little pricey if you really don't need the pads or faders, but it's still $200 cheaper than Komplete Kontrol.


----------



## 5Lives (Jul 18, 2015)

tack said:


> Do you think it would make a good controller for someone who doesn't use Komplete?



Sure - I use it with non-Komplete instruments all the time. It is very easy to set up templates - and more importantly, switch between those templates from the hardware. The nice thing about the touch strips are you can set up a template for orchestral instruments, which never need the pitch wheel, to repurpose that strip as an expression controller. And then if you need the pitch wheel again, just switch to the default template right from the hardware.


----------



## tack (Jul 18, 2015)

5Lives said:


> The nice thing about the touch strips are you can set up a template for orchestral instruments, which never need the pitch wheel, to repurpose that strip as an expression controller.


From the videos I thought that might be possible. That's really handy as I seldom use the pitch wheel. I could see it being extremely nice for things like vibrato control, variation control, etc.

The keybed has to be better than my Axiom 61. I'm going to hold out a bit longer for Behringer to unvaporware the Motor 61 and see some comparisons. I understand both the Kontrol and the Motor are Fatar keybeds.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 18, 2015)

Weighted controllers are a totally separate subject, but it seems like there are two levels of synth-action keyboards: the really cheap ones, and the others. The others have always felt pretty much the same to me, from the DX-7 on.

There is one exception: the old Kurzweil K2500 - not the K2500X, which has weighted keys, but the other one. It was in between weighted and unweighted.


----------



## Mystic (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm going with Novation. I have two Impulses and a Remote. They have some of the best feel I've found.

I too was looking at the Kontrol but you're correct that it's way too overpriced for what it is. If I'm interested in a smart board, I'm going with an Akai Advance. That one has much more going for it.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jul 19, 2015)

aesthete said:


> Very happy with the Nektar P6.



Can the P6's motorized fader be used for both audio tracks and midi CC? For example, I was window shopping the yamaha CC121, but apparently the motorized fader can only be used for audio tracks.

BTW, I love the feel of my Novation keyboard - best I've tried hands down.


----------

